# Real cameras are chrome



## compur (Oct 17, 2008)

Just found this Agfaflex with 50/2.8 & 135/4 lenses.  All in near mint 
condition and fully functional.  These are one of my favorite old German 
SLRs from the 50s-60s. Agfa also marketed them as the Ambiflex and Colorflex 
in different countries and there was a similar model called the Selectaflex 
that had auto exposure mode.  Agfa made 6 lenses for this camera from
35mm to 180mm. The finder can also be popped out and swapped for a waist
level finder. 

It's a hefty hunk of gleaming chrome.


----------



## Paul Ron (Oct 17, 2008)

WOW! What a beauty. There still are many around n aren't that expensive. Yours looks to be in great condition. 

I saw this saying on another site... 

"The Agfa flex SLR, made in the late 50s,
is one of the few SLR cameras
that has the same amount of moving parts and weight
as a Nimitz class aircraft carrier

You can get the user manual here... http://www.butkus.org/chinon/agfa/agfaflex_i_ii/agfaflex_i_ii.htm

Enjoy it!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow on the double!! Great lookin' chrome on that baby! Almost as good as my Harley...:lmao:

Jokes aside, it looks pristine! Pop some film in and let us see what this baby can do.

Congrats on the find! :thumbup:


----------



## WTF? (Oct 18, 2008)

haha, that things sweet! put it on your neckstrap and youve got a pretty serious bit of bling, lol


----------



## reg (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah but....

Everybody knows that the black bodies are the pro ones.


----------

